# Absurd Betting Line of the Day: King Mo is a 15-1 Favorite Against Seth Petruzelli



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you want to win some money bet $10 - $100 on the underdog. 



> Props to @MMAdamMartin for giving us the heads up that Muhammad “King Mo” Lawal is currently as high as a -1545 betting favorite in his scheduled match against Seth Petruzelli this Wednesday at Bellator 96. Keep in mind that Lawal was a 10-1 favorite in his last match against Emanuel Newton, which ended with Mo getting knocked out with a spinning backfist in the first round.
> 
> Let that sink in for a moment. Still with us? Good. So, after losing that match, Lawal has somehow become an even more immense favorite against a guy who is BEST KNOWN FOR A DRAMATIC UPSET, FOR ****’S SAKE.
> 
> ...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I bet the people who banked on Seth over Kimbo will wind their bookie for this. Hell, I'm tempted to.


----------

